# Think I just got my bfp?



## NightFlower

Think I'm anywhere from 5dpo to 7dpo at most. We've been ntnp for now and think I just got my positive. Took a test this AM and thought I could see a faint line. Took another later on and it has a very faint line that got darker as it dried. I hope its not a evap line. These are wondfo test strips. Hope you can see what I do. I'm literally shaking from excitement. Sorry I'm posting so many pictures just can't believe it!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it!


----------



## NightFlower

Do these usually have evaps? Don't want to get my hopes up


----------



## NightFlower

Just now started spotting after we had sex, I've never had this happen before its not much and light pink


----------



## happycupcake

I haven’t had evaps with these, they look positive to me. 

With DS2 I had spotting after sex, pregnancy can cause your cervix to be easily irritated and bleed a little so if you’re worried just avoid sex for a while but it’s probably nothing to worry about


----------



## Kiwiberry

Yay!!! Congratulations!! :)


----------



## NightFlower

Thanks for replying I hope they are not evaps The pink spotting is weird for me, my cervix did feel a little sore while having fun and I had some cramps after as well. Think I'll wait on having sex again for a little while.

Also thank you kiwiberry


----------



## Suggerhoney

I see faint lines good luck.


----------



## Mel444

NightFlower said:


> Think I'm anywhere from 5dpo to 7dpo at most. We've been ntnp for now and think I just got my positive. Took a test this AM and thought I could see a faint line. Took another later on and it has a very faint line that got darker as it dried. I hope its not a evap line. These are wondfo test strips. Hope you can see what I do. I'm literally shaking from excitement. Sorry I'm posting so many pictures just can't believe it!
> 
> View attachment 1098064
> View attachment 1098065
> View attachment 1098066
> View attachment 1098067
> View attachment 1098068

I am in the same boat as you!! My lines look like that too after drying fingers crossed post updates on how it all goes! They do look positive to me.


----------



## DobbyForever

I definitely see it, but I just had a bad experience with wondfos. I agree that I also had spotting after sex in my last pregnancy. Have you tested again?


----------



## NightFlower

No I haven't tested again was thinking tomorrow morning 
@DobbyForever did you get evaps with these tests?


----------



## DobbyForever

I kept getting these very faint lines in the time limit. I could see them with my eyes and in pictures I took/filters. But my beta came back at 0. I was shocked. I will say that the second pic with the two tests is much thicker and darker than mine though. So definitely promising. I want your willpower though! Hoping you get a beautiful line in the am!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for your next test :)


----------



## amb_83

It looks like the start of a bfp. Good luck!


----------



## NightFlower

This morning test was negative must have been an evap


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :(:hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry to hear that :(


----------



## NightFlower

Slight faint line hard to see. Maybe its just my eyes


----------



## Bevziibubble

Something is catching my eye


----------



## NightFlower

Again maybe a faint line. I'm still early in my cycle might only be 9dpo.


----------



## DobbyForever

Also seeing a shadow on that last one. 9dpo is early so keeping fxed


----------



## NightFlower

@DobbyForever I took this one tonight. Having a hard time getting the line to focus I'm sure I got another very faint line i can see it better in person. Second picture i used my flash button


----------



## DobbyForever

I definitely see it, but I’ve lost all faith in wondfo. Hopefully, you get a definitive bfp in the next day or two!


----------



## NightFlower

Some of the ladies on here recommended them to me. Okay thank you I'll keep that in mind what happened to when using them


----------



## Classic Girl

Totally see it! Many ladies swear by Wondfo!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay! :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay! Wondfo is great value and definitely can catch early lines, the indent is just a bit heartbreaking. But yaaaaaayyyyyy!!! That’s so awesome! Congratulations!!!


----------

